# Crystal Clear Headlight and corner Gb



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm starting a poll for Liuspeed:



> i want to know how many people are interested in this.
> 
> if i can gather 10 people or more for both packages i can try to work out some pretty decent prices for these.
> 
> ...


Pics of the Crystal Headlight/Corner Combo:


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

Damm, Right after i just ordered my crystal coners.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u ordered ur crystals from where?


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

mossy :jump:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i c... how much did u pay?


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

$79 shipped.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chitown_b14 said:


> $79 shipped.


that not too shabby


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yo liuspeed. you know my opinion on em. now get that reflector out of those corners damnit.   im commin with my $$ on the 4th or 5th. might as well PM me now for some shippin info. will you take a money order or should i paypal?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was just informed that the voting is messed up here. Give Scott a bit to fix this problem and you will be able to vote. I think Scott accidently set it so only mods can start and vote on polls in this section b/c I was able to do both.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> yo liuspeed. you know my opinion on em. now get that reflector out of those corners damnit.   im commin with my $$ on the 4th or 5th. might as well PM me now for some shippin info. will you take a money order or should i paypal?


paypal is preferred


----------



## praedet (Jan 1, 2004)

*Is this going*

I would be interested, depending on price. Would this include the harness for a 97 200SX SE-R?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes it would include an H4 Harness for the Crystal Clear Headlights.

the corners you hafta use your stock ones.

*
price is 250 Shipped and Insured straight from taiwan to your door !

Minium 5 people to join for this price

paypal preferred no fees added

money order accepted but please send priority mail


*


let get this rolling.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

liu? so if i joined that price we talked about would go down to 250 for crystal clear headlights AND corners, plus an additional $15 for the work of takin out those reflectors or is shipping cost gonna be different for me bacause it would have to go to your house for surgery and then shipped from you to me?

ummm, is joining this GB gonna save me ANY money at all?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*PICS*


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Wait .. so let me get this straight. These are the SAME as the ones sold by Mossy? They are the H4 Beam pattern headlights AND clear corners. This WILL fit my '96 Sentra. The price is $250? Just need to make sure these are the H4 headlights AND clear corners. Thanks - i will probably be in on this deal if it's cheaper than Mossy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yes, this is the same one Mossy has. The headlights are H4 and come with an H4 harness. The corners are crystal clear, but they do have an orange cap inside that will make your bulbs orange. I personally like the orange cap inside, the orange light looks very JDM as you can see in my pix above.

Not to talk down Mossy, b/c Greg is a great guy, but if you bought the entire set from Mossy at the current price, you would spend ALOT MORE:
Headlights: $140 x 2
Corners: $35 x 2
Shipping: ~$40


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> liu? so if i joined that price we talked about would go down to 250 for crystal clear headlights AND corners, plus an additional $15 for the work of takin out those reflectors or is shipping cost gonna be different for me bacause it would have to go to your house for surgery and then shipped from you to me?
> 
> ummm, is joining this GB gonna save me ANY money at all?


XT u might hafta pay a lil extra for shipping cuz your corners are gonna be coming to my place for surgery to get that cap out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TofuShop said:


> Wait .. so let me get this straight. These are the SAME as the ones sold by Mossy? They are the H4 Beam pattern headlights AND clear corners. This WILL fit my '96 Sentra. The price is $250? Just need to make sure these are the H4 headlights AND clear corners. Thanks - i will probably be in on this deal if it's cheaper than Mossy.


same ones sold by mossy..

same H4 Headlight bulbs and same crystal clear corners.

look at the pix of my ride and justin ride in the members ride section.

same thing.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds good to me. Where can i paypal you at?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh man this sounds soooo good. I have the Lucino chrome grille in the front and OEM clear sides but I want to replace them, since the stock headlights on the 99 don't like as hot anymore. But now I'm torn between a set of halos or these.  Plus I like the clear corners but I really don't like the orange reflector. Are you going to be able to make more of the clears without the refelctor?

HALOS OR CRYSTAL CLEARS?????????????????????????????????


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

If it's any consellation .. im selling my Nis-Knacks Black Projectors to get the H4's ... it's all about visibility at night.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah I've heard there is some problem with seeing with the halos. Is it really that bad??????

What do you guys think, as I sid I have the chrome grill and I don't like the way it looks with the stock lights??????????????????


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whoever wants those orange reflectors taken out of the corners, liu can do that for a little extra. you'll have to talk to him about that, and if you're joining the g.b, as he stated above, the price is gonna be alittle more because they'll have to be shipped to his house first for surgery and then shipped out again, instead of nonstop to your house.

on a side note, aren't projectors different than the halos that are available now? and the projectors aren't made anymore?
i heard there was visibility issues with the halos, but the projectors were allright. can someone clear this up, i think im confused. 
on another side note: i thought HID kits were illegal. nopi is selling them, and also, the HID conversion can be done with proojectors, halos, and the crystal clears can it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> whoever wants those orange reflectors taken out of the corners, liu can do that for a little extra. you'll have to talk to him about that, and if you're joining the g.b, as he stated above, the price is gonna be alittle more because they'll have to be shipped to his house first for surgery and then shipped out again, instead of nonstop to your house.
> 
> on a side note, aren't projectors different than the halos that are available now? and the projectors aren't made anymore?
> i heard there was visibility issues with the halos, but the projectors were allright. can someone clear this up, i think im confused.
> on another side note: i thought HID kits were illegal. nopi is selling them, and also, the HID conversion can be done with proojectors, halos, and the crystal clears can it?


projectors visibility are decent but not perfect and light still is scattered everywhere unlike the halos there is acutally a lense in the nis knack projectors but even those are poor visibility.

HID kit are illegal but oem HID retrofits are not and can be done to both halo and crystal clear headlights using OEM gear.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Does anyone know how to do the HID conversion and if its been done is there anyone with feedback?

I'm so confused now. I don't know what set I should put on my car. Time for more research.


"With knowledge comes understanding!"


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TProfit said:


> Does anyone know how to do the HID conversion and if its been done is there anyone with feedback?
> 
> I'm so confused now. I don't know what set I should put on my car. Time for more research.
> 
> ...


im doing the retrofit soon.

it cost me about 275 shipping included for the OEM Audi A6 HID set up.

and the halo headlights cost me about 150 shipping included and the retrofit itself is gonna cost me 250 from a proffessional HID retrofitter.

if you dont want to spend that kind of cash or time then i recommend that you just get the crystal clear headlights that will be just fine.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

WOW that is allot of money. I still don't have my HS header yet.................

Ok I guess that means crystal clears it is..............................

OH but those halos look soooooo nice........... *sigh*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I just updated my webpage and I ended up deleting that pix page, give me a little while and I'll get it back working again. I also have some of the previous pix at http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com

I would like to add that the light output with the crystals is MUCH better than stock. H4's jus have a much better beam pattern over 9004's and you will notice a big difference in lighting.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i just need to assure i never hit a deer because of bad headlights. im sure the crystals will be cool, and then get some bright ass driving lights. they should make HID driving lights.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm moving this thread from the Group Buy forum since this isn't an actual group buy.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

sorry Liuspeed about not paying for the GB yet. my parents made me an offer recently about selling my car and helping me pay a large portion for a new B15 SE-R ...

i dunno if this is final yet but i'll let you know.. how long are you keeping this GB open for?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

until end of feb. at latest.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

liu. my moms not gonna let me use her cc after the guys at (edit) fuc, err messed up with it. WILL you accept a money order? you probably need the money in your paypal acct. to order these things so i hope its possible for you if you still want to do this.


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

the link for the pics is not working


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nismoracr said:


> the link for the pics is not working


fixed. it now links to my homepage b/c the original page no longer exists.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> liu. my moms not gonna let me use her cc after the guys at (edit) fuc, err messed up with it. WILL you accept a money order? you probably need the money in your paypal acct. to order these things so i hope its possible for you if you still want to do this.


money order accepted.. send priority mail with tracking and write down description.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

these are some actual photos. jump in on these for the price will end the last day of feb.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi Lui ... I started a group buy for the same thing (headlights, corners and grill) because I don't know a gb was started.
For the headlights I can have 150$ shipped to ur door. The corners for 65$ shipped and the chrome grill 75$ shipped.
Txk, Yann


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

LIUSPEED Are the corner are completly clear or they come with the orange thing inside ??


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> LIUSPEED Are the corner are completly clear or they come with the orange thing inside ??


They came orange too. But it's easy to make them clear. !
Txk, Yann


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Hi Lui ... I started a group buy for the same thing (headlights, corners and grill) because I don't know a gb was started.
> For the headlights I can have 150$ shipped to ur door. The corners for 65$ shipped and the chrome grill 75$ shipped.
> Txk, Yann


i have this taken care of already.

thanks but no thanks.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

ok ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> LIUSPEED Are the corner are completly clear or they come with the orange thing inside ??


the ones you see on my car are completely clear cuz i modified them by taken out the orange cap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this is still available who want in on these please let me know ASAP !!!


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

How much if I just wanted the crystal clear corners without the orange reflector shipped to 08901???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

New pix up top.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

price of crystal corners shipped to 08840 ?


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

How much if I just wanted the crystal clear corners without the orange reflector shipped to 08901???

Is this GB still active?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xdrian said:


> price of crystal corners shipped to 08840 ?


72 shipped and insured



TProfit said:


> How much if I just wanted the crystal clear corners without the orange reflector shipped to 08901???
> 
> Is this GB still active?



that will be about 80 shpped and insured and may take a little longer.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i saw someone asking or wondering about the brightness, and the beam pattern on these. way better than stock IMO, just dont do like me, n use your stock bulbs, and then adjust the headlights for the stock bulbs, cause its a different pattern, and will be horrible. 

BUT, ive tried almost everything including PIAA bulbs in these, and so far, the best ones ive got are the ones im using now. I got em off ebay for like 25-30 bux. XD5 5100K. awsome bulbs, no blue tint at all when lights are on, just pure white.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hell ya, those XD5's are the best, I got them too and they are my fav. you can buy them on globalpremier.com


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> BUT, ive tried almost everything including PIAA bulbs in these, and so far, the best ones ive got are the ones im using now. I got em off ebay for like 25-30 bux. XD5 5100K. awsome bulbs, no blue tint at all when lights are on, just pure white.



Do these bulbs fit the halos or the cyrstal clear headlights?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

so far, ive seen em on ebay in many different sizes, so im sure they have the sizes needed for the halos.

http://www.globalpremier.com/XD5bulbs.html

do they have an ebay store, cause i think thats who mine came through :-/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Important: if you have stock headlights, get stock wattage, if you have Crystals or Halos, you can do the high wattage ones.

They will fit any headlamp. 95-98Sentra/200sx take 9004 bulbs, 98200sx/99Sentra takes 9007, Halo takes H1 and H3, Crystals take H4.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha.. nothing can be compared to my HID Crystal Headlights ! 

muahahahaha !

D2S ALL THE WAY BAYBEE !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

